
Filming mosquitoes reveals a new approach to flight - antouank
https://arstechnica.co.uk/science/2017/04/filming-mosquitoes-reveals-a-completely-new-approach-to-flight/
======
erentz
Tangent: Currently reading Deadliest Enemy [1] which I recommend. I'm firmly
in favor of eradicating mosquitoes if we can find a safe means. Which I hope
we do.

[1]
[https://books.google.com/books/about/Deadliest_Enemy.html?id...](https://books.google.com/books/about/Deadliest_Enemy.html?id=lW-
QDAEACAAJ&hl=en)

~~~
devoply
> eradicating mosquitoes

Not all mosquitoes are bad. Only some are. We should only eliminate those.

------
HillaryBriss
consider that, if humanity had already carried through with the often
discussed plan to eradicate mosquitoes, this knowledge of flight would
probably never have been gained.

and i wonder what other knowledge will be lost once we finally get rid of
these deadly little bastards.

~~~
jessriedel
Whatever that knowledge is, it's trivial compared to the 1M people a year
killed by Malaria and other mosquito-causes disease.

------
ferologics
I supposed Elon will use this in the design of the next vehicle -
[https://qz.com/611677/elon-musk-is-thinking-about-
building-a...](https://qz.com/611677/elon-musk-is-thinking-about-building-an-
electric-airplane-that-takes-off-vertically/)

